# Luxembourg fuel prices and other info



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I stumbled across this website offering info about Luxembourg.

Interestingly, it states that there is a ruling whereby fuel on the motorway can cost no more than off the motorway. This certainly seemed the case with my March/April trip.

Regards

Russell

Luxembourg info.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

[align=justify:0690abc2cf]It certainly wasn't the case when I visited in July 08.

At the Wasserbillig service station on the E44 [A1] Diesel 1.349 euro per litre. However I decided to go into the town where there are a large number of filling stations along a short stretch of the main road (Rue de Luxemborg) through the town. Competition between the filling stations is high and we paid 1.297 euro per litre. Having said in Luxemborg for a few days we filled up at Pommerloch on the [15] before leaving enroute to Bastogne, here we paid 1.249 euro per litre.

Here's a good site for checking fuel prices

http://gasoline-germany.com/international.phtml?land=117[/align:0690abc2cf]


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Slightly off subject but what 'Aires' or campsite are recommended ?
[we're planning to visit in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Slightly off subject but what 'Aires' or campsite are recommended ?
> [we're planning to visit in a couple of weeks time




I was given this list of Aires in Luxembourg. I've never used them and don't know how accurate the info is. We always overnight at Trier on the Stellplatz there.

LUXEMBOURG LUXEMBOURG-VILLE Autoroute Luxembourg-Esch/Alzette Sortie Kockelscheuer Env. 5 km du centre ville 
Latitude : 49° 34' 19.776'' 
Longitude : 6° 6' 31.032''

LUXEMBOURG ESCH-SUR-SURE Aménagée à côté du barrage Hydro-électrique de Esch, vaste parking (malheureusement le long de la route et (camping interdit) mais toutes les routes nationales du coin ont des aires de stationnement non réglementée). Il est situé à 1km du village de Esch (aire sur camping, tout les parking ont une barre de hauteur de 2m limitant l'accès) 
Latitude : 49° 54' 37.944'' 
Longitude : 005° 55' 15.852''

LUXEMBOURG ESCH-SUR-SURE A l'entrée du village (à gauche), l'espace réservé aux camping-car est à l'avant du camping (3 ou 4 places) 
Latitude : 49° 54' 24.768'' 
Longitude : 005° 56' 33.144''

LUXEMBOURG	HEIDERSCHEID Située sur la grand route qui relie Bastogne vers Ettelbrûck et Diekirch.En face du camping "Fuussekaul" voir http://www.fuussekaul.lu 
Latitude : 49° 52' 45.228'' 
Longitude : 005° 59' 28.32''

LUXEMBOURG	CLERVAUX Klatzewee 33 à Clervaux. à l'entrée du Camping officiel de Clervaux www.camping-clervaux.lu 
Latitude : 50° 3' 16.74'' 
Longitude : 006° 1' 24.996''

Don


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know the price of LPG/GPL/Autogas in Luxembourg?

It does not appear in the various links.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Anyone know the price of LPG/GPL/Autogas in Luxembourg?
> 
> It does not appear in the various links.


>Aral fuel Prices< in Luxembourg inc LPG - currently about .58 cent/ltr

pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for that.

What is "Erdgas" in the row above LPG?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not sure tbh, but I'm pretty sure its not for LPG refillables bottles.

pete


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Erd Gas in German (Earth Gas) = Natural Gas in UK speak

Prob a mix of Butane/Methane

Here's a dodgy translation from Wiki Germany

Natural gas is a combustible natural gas, in underground storage facilities occurs.

Es tritt häufig zusammen mit Erdöl auf, da es auf ähnliche Weise entsteht.

It often occurs together with oil, as it has a similar way.

Erdgase bestehen hauptsächlich aus Methan , unterscheiden sich aber in ihrer weiteren chemischen Zusammensetzung.

Natural gases consist mainly of methane, but differ in their further chemical composition.

Als fossiler Energieträger dient es hauptsächlich der Beheizung von Wohn- und Gewerberäumen, als industrielle Prozesswärmeenergie, zur elektrischen Stromerzeugung und in kleinem Umfang (2008) als Treibstoff für Kraftfahrzeuge .

As fossil fuels are used mainly for heating of residential and commercial spaces, as industrial process heat energy, electrical power generation and small-scale (2008) as fuel for motor vehicles. - My green bit

Cheers (Prost)

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*BP*

Hi

I emailed BP Luxembourg yesterday to ask for diesel prices and received a reply overnight stating fuel is on sale at 1.149 euro per litre and the price changes daily.

In March I paid 1.12 euro per litre - so only a tiny increase.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Not sure tbh, but I'm pretty sure its not for LPG refillables bottles.
> 
> pete


Hi pete,

I think it might mean the CNG (Natural Gas) that is sold in about 800 outlets in Germany.

Fortunately the pumps are clearly marked and the connectors are different so there's no chance of anybody trying to refill an LPG bottle/tank with CNG.

I can't recall seeing CNG sold in Luxembourg, but then I've never really looked.

Don


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Campsite recommend only as we don't do aires is the Frog at Kockelschur or somewhere like that. really nice and clean and great bus service from gate to terminal.

It is on the MHF list of campsites.

Also the city is really interesting to walk and explore.


----------

